
Mechanical Turkers are college-educated millennials making below minimum wage - kornish
http://www.recode.net/2016/7/11/12148646/amazon-mechanical-turk-college-millennials-minimum-wage
======
SixSigma
I worked out I was making about $2 per hour when I was picking up jobs from
vWorker.com

The small jobs were OK but as the tasks got bigger the rewards diminished.

